# positions :)



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive looked on the internet to no avail ...is there a good book i can buy for great sexual postions durring pregnacy ? :smthumbup:

surly someone must have written a least one ?

or have you got any ?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

lol cant belive no one has can come up with a sugestion !


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You've stummped the panel Humpty. Congratualaions. :smthumbup:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

:lol:wow !!! a first time for everything lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok ok my wife always preferred Doggie style while prego...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well done GAsoccerman i!!! ive also just found a fab book on line  was thinking i was gonna have to publish my own ha ha ha !!!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

The 2 best positions for us when wife was prego...

Doggie

Laying side by side, her on back, me on side. Her leg closest to me over top of my hips, and I straddle her other leg with both of mine and use it as "leverage". Not only am I laying on my side, but I'm also almost perpendicular to her instead of parallel.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

My wife 13 weeks along, she prefers being pushed up against the dresser from behind while I pull her hair, but now I can't touch her breasts.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

to sensitive right now Martino...

with my third child my wife's 34C breasts went to a 34F... :smnotworthy:

The sensitivity will come and go, my wife enjoyed it and nursed each child for a year which is great becuase they ahve been very healthy children so far.

But also wife laying on back edge of bed, hubby standing up wifes legs on hubby's shoulders...that worked as well


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Doggy, doggy and more doggy. Especially towards the end. You could spoon, but that's really two doggys on their sides! Another good one is woman on side, man on top - sort of.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

wheelbarrow


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Has been 15 years since prego and long term memory loss beginning to set in.  

What was this last kid's name again... 

Through my elder-fog   I faintly remember being on my elbows and knees frequently, and straddled on top, or bent over dresser in last two trimesters. 

Oh, and LOTS of laying on my back getting, uh, munched. Lots of munchies....

Man, I have to stop thinking about these images.... it is getting warm in here....:rofl:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

voivod said:


> wheelbarrow


WHEELbarrow, voivod? She wants sex, not to go into labor! :lol:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> The 2 best positions for us when wife was prego...
> 
> Doggie
> 
> Laying side by side, her on back, me on side. Her leg closest to me over top of my hips, and I straddle her other leg with both of mine and use it as "leverage". Not only am I laying on my side, but I'm also almost perpendicular to her instead of parallel.


HD...I told you about this one!!! Slow or fast, as you like it!  

Sandy: YEAH!!!! Munchies!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Brings a whole new perspective to the phrase: 

"I have a case of the munchies", doesn't it dcrim? 

Tee hee.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep! My favorite thing!  I've been hungry for a while now!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Wheelbarrow is good prego or not!


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I have got to get out more! Positions? Plural? who knew?

wheelbarrow? Like the kid's race? Wouldn't that just get tiring? 

And sex during pregnancy? We had medical issues that prevented it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys i could cancel my book order now ...but i wont lol


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Another good one while prego is woman on back, man on knees, woman's legs as high up as she wants them/is comfortable (around his waist, or around his shoulders, whatever).

Again, around the shoulders is fun prego or not .


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Once my belly got in the way, I usually preferred to be on top, because I had more control and better balance. We also enjoyed the spooning position, since the belly was out of the way and there was not a lot of pressure on my body if I was particularly tired or sore that day. From behind in the shower was good too, but make sure you don't slip and fall! Reverse cowgirl was a good one too...LOL...I actually miss pregnant sex....


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

my favorite position while pregnant was Spooning... we each lay on our sides my back to him.. and he enters from behind.. its also one of my favorites while not preggo lol.. allows you to both be really close to each other so not missing out on touching or kissing each other like some of the other positions mentioned.

Congrats to you by the way


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Wheelbarrow???:scratchhead: Couldn't you risk losing balance on that one?


Not if you do it right


----------



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

Especially near the end of the pregnancy, my wife liked to be on top with either me lying down or with sitting in a chair. That way she controlled how deep I was.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

loads of great ideas  looking fowards to trying them out ..


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

make sure you download or save this thread as a complete archive!


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

Try this site.
Sex Tips & Dating Advice


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

jivey thanks for the site very interesting


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

lol, i had some issues... i didn't want to have sex with my wife when she was pregnant. I know its dumb, but i didn't like the idea of my baby inside and me pounding away


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

conflicted...there's reason for the "soft spot"!  

My xwife and continued to "do it"...there's positions to help.


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

dcrim said:


> conflicted...there's reason for the "soft spot"!


lol, it is a mental thing that probably will go away with baby no 2 :scratchhead:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Conflicted said:


> lol, it is a mental thing that probably will go away with baby no 2 :scratchhead:


Conflicted, trust me, her canal between the uterus and the outside is definitely longer than you are...no chance at hitting the baby .


----------



## oaktree (Jul 6, 2009)

i have a site that may help. Sex Tips & Dating Advice I hope that it is ok to post it.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i had sex on both my children in many ways. right upto the night i went into labour. p.s sex does work in inducing labour . happened on both mine. i'd say as long as you feel comfortable in the position u want to be in. then you do that and stil have fun.


----------



## oaktree (Jul 6, 2009)

justean said:


> p.s sex does work in inducing labour . happened on both mine.
> fun.



I agree. My wife was all over me week (s) before out last three kids. And she really got into it too.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well im enjoying and to be honest having a good time to  !!


----------

